# LOST BINOS $300 PROVO



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was returning a bino case and cash today. While loading up the kids in the car I stupidly put the case on top of the car. I had over $300 cash inside with the binoculars. I have no idea when it fell off. I drove around for hours to no avail. If anyone magically finds them I would be ever so grateful as none of it is mine. Might be loosing the Christmas I was going to give the family this year, if I can't find it to pay for all of this. It's a black Bushnell case with some higher end binos inside.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... d=&search=

You can call me on 801-310-6187

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure to inform city police and UHP. If someone turns them in they will know to whom they belong.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Done


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks, I hope you find it.


----------

